# Replacement Glass Cover for 3 gas hob cooktop?



## idexnz (Jan 16, 2008)

Any recommendations for where we could obtain a replacement glass cover for the 3 burner gas hobs on a Burstner 690i Elegance in the south of France?

Are there any Burstner dealers or accessory suppliers in this area that we could try?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

any particular part of the south of france to help narrow it down.

Kev.


----------

